# 2 Emp 400B's...vs...2 AC 110's



## Markus_m (Jan 31, 2006)

filteration for a 65.5 gallon, which set should i pick up, or one of each?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I would go with 2 emperor 400's,I think that they are awesome filters.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

IMO AC 110's 2 sponges and extra biomax in each.

Trystan


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

gota go with emp


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Which ever you want....they are both good filters. My preferance is the AC110's because they are quieter, hold plenty of media, and hold a syphon so I can do larger water changes without worring about then stoping. Also when the power goes out...the AC's start right back up...i havent had the same luck with emps.


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

Why not get one of each and have the best of both worlds if it is that much of an issue. You could also do the bio-wheel mod for the AC110 filters.

Regards,

Brian

PS. I'm running two AC 110 right now.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

imo AC 110s


----------



## s1edneck700 (Jan 5, 2006)

imo penguin 350's. you'll save about 25$ and they do the same thing the emp's do


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I use both filters I like the emperor 400 better


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I would want the full spectrum of both filtration systems. For the money your going to spend getting two hobs get a canister for another 20 bucks.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Both real good, but I prefer the AC's over the Emp's. The main advantage that the Emp's have over the AC's is the biowheel, but the AC's can easily be fit with a DIY biowheel if you wish.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I've done a couple of searchs and have not been able to find on how the modification procedure goes. I have an ac110 and would love to be able to put a wheel or two on it, then it would be a rocken setup. Thanks, kam


----------



## Markus_m (Jan 31, 2006)

PiranhaStein said:


> I've done a couple of searchs and have not been able to find on how the modification procedure goes. I have an ac110 and would love to be able to put a wheel or two on it, then it would be a rocken setup. Thanks, kam


http://oscarfish.com/cms_view_article.php?aid=46


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks I'll stop by the lps to get some 170 wheels today. Ac110is the same as ac500 correct?


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes the 110 is the 500


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I have 2x 110's and they are great


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

why do you need two AC 110's for a 65 gallon?... the AC 110 Could filter almost most double that


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Due to the messyness of a predetor tank you need to jump up the filtration to compensate for it.

Trystan


----------

